# Walnut?



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

A friend said we could get this tree for free. I think it would be an easy drop, I would climb it and limb it and then we could just drop the trunk. The only thing is I am not 100% on the species. At first I thought it was black walnut, but the leaves are not quite right. There are no nuts on it and all the other walnuts have green nuts right now, the tree is diseased as it has very few and stunted leaves. The pic of the leaves are from another tree on the property that I could get a close up pic of, the trees are the same. I just want to make sure the tree is worth going after before we commit. Pics of leaves, bark, and whole tree.

[attachment=28356]

[attachment=28357]

[attachment=28358]

Sorry about the poor pics, taken with my cell phone.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, so here's the thing, what really has me confused on this one is the tree's on this property all look like walnut but have no nuts, all the other walnuts in this neighborhood all are loaded with nuts. Do all walnuts produce nuts? Is their a mock walnut so to speak? I did a little searching on the interweb but didn't really find anything. I don't want to put a saw to this tree, even though it's dying, if it's not worth anything.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Around here in north alabama we call it black walnut.


----------



## RBcarving (Jul 28, 2013)

There are several cultivars of Walnut which are alternate bearing, meaning on/off years of fruit production. About all I have on my property here in MO is Walnut and I can say that trees go through cycles where they will produce very few, if any, nuts. 

Looking at your pics, I would agree that the bark, leaves & stature of the tree all point to a Black Walnut. The only concern is that ALL the trees on that property have no nuts ?? I have never seen alternate production nuts where all the trees are on the same "schedule". Although the thin leaf structure could point to an area of disease or soil issue.

If I had to guess, I would say walnut, and certainly some usable lumber (even if it's some other hardwood). 

Brad


----------



## drycreek (Jul 28, 2013)

I look at all trees as having some value and some are pretty than others with that being said I agree it looks like walnut.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2013)

The bark looks right for a walnut about that size, and the leaves are close enough that I have to agree with the others and call it walnut.


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like you are in Michigan. I would think Ohio and Michigan has pretty much the same tree's. So, you could try this site to maybe narrow it down.

http://www.oplin.org/tree/

I'm thinking you got Butternut. But you'll have to do some more investigation.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jul 28, 2013)

Cut it down. Send me about half of it. When I get through turning it I will let you know if I have another allergic reaction. If I do, it's walnut. If not, it's not. Problem solved. Ill PM you my shipping address.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> Looks like you are in Michigan. I would think Ohio and Michigan has pretty much the same tree's. So, you could try this site to maybe narrow it down.
> 
> http://www.oplin.org/tree/
> 
> I'm thinking you got Butternut. But you'll have to do some more investigation.



Looked at some images of butternut.......might be.....either way it would be a good score so I think we'll do the job and keep the wood. My friend found the tree and the job, I'll orchestrate the take down and mill the wood, we'll split the wood, it's what we always do. O boy, I get to play with chainsaws! 
I'm gonna need some new ropes I think.


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> JonLanier said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you are in Michigan. I would think Ohio and Michigan has pretty much the same tree's. So, you could try this site to maybe narrow it down.
> ...



Don't ya think there ought to be a reward for the identification of Butternut? hmmmm


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2013)

Greg,
Slice diagonally through one of the pencil sized twigs-walnut will have a chambered pith- pecans and hickories will have a solid pith. Not having Butternuts around here I do not know if they ail have the same chambers as a black walnut. but a sure way to tell Black Walnut even without leaves.
Jim R


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2013)

Either way the tree has to come down, it is dieing. So I guess when I cut the first branch we will know what it is. Even in the descriptions I found online of butter nut it shows the tree having seeds or nuts and none of the tree's on this property have them. The ground is very wet due to all the rain we have had, standing water, maybe the tree's are stressed from to much water or drowning. :dunno: I guess it really doesn't mater what it is, we will figure it out when it's down. In a way I'm kinda hoping it is butter nut as I have never milled or used it, I have walnut. The tree is free, all I have to do is take it down, we can burn the brush on site, the property owner was just happy to get it removed for free! We got the green light to go. We even got a 20 something kid to drag brush.  Sucker


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks exactly like my butternut leaves... Def.. butternut , nice.


----------

